# Too good to be true? Advice please!!!



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Just found these two on CL. What do you think? They look absolutely fantastic to me, and would be a great improvement on my herd. But why are they so inexpensive? Is it just my amazing day?! Thanks!!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Whoops, guess the link would help....  http://gainesville.craigslist.org/grd/3681494739.html


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

that is hard to beleive.


----------



## Jodi_berg (Oct 29, 2012)

Maybe cause they are not registered r maybe something's wrong with them,is it $125 for both or each?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

WHOA... too bad I don't live there!


----------



## Tayet (Feb 9, 2012)

the second one is gorgeous! I agree, crazy price.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

contact the seller ask if they are registered - look like they should be. Maybe fell in hard times and need to sell quick


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

It could be like something that something went bad at birth and she pees on her self now. 
It dosent make her kids bad or her bad but alot of places dont want her. If its that id get her. 
One of the guys i show with thats what they do. They buy these cheep boers thay had something go bad at birth and something is wrong but they still produce amazing babies


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

As Stacey said, could be just hard times, hard to sell.

I'd contact her, ask for more pics, reason for selling, health, temperament, testing. I'd ask for her to scan in the testing papers.

They are very pretty! If everything's okay, I'd snatch 'em up.


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

They are registered, but she says she is not selling them with papers. Why would that be?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I have no idea -- each seller has a different reason for it.

I would ask if you paid more could you get the papers?


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Hmm, there must be a reason for taking the papers away. Ask her why she won't sell them papered. Maybe they got mastitis, injured the udder, or perhaps some of the kids had faults. All of this is speculation, though, there may be nothing wrong with them. I would ask the reasoning ... if they are not papered I personally would pass.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I wonder if they are maybe....stolen ?


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I doubt that -- she wouldnt put up photos if they were stolen.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

If it helps, using Google's "search by image" feature, I found this:

http://www.gottabkidn.com/eblouissant.html

http://www.gottabkidn.com/batique.html

And from the sales page here: http://www.gottabkidn.com/sales.html

"A word of warning to newbies. Never leave a farm having paid for your goat without valid papers or registration applications in hand."

So if they're the current owners, (which they seem to be because both does are listed on their breedings page: http://www.gottabkidn.com/breedings2013.htm) they should be offering you papers.


----------



## kristinatucker (Jan 3, 2012)

dosent make sense why they would sell without papers... I would ask for sure.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

StaceyRosado said:


> I doubt that -- she wouldnt put up photos if they were stolen.


I hope not....but people do strange things when under pressure.
Most likely another reason they need to sell them.
I hope they end up in a good home.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

And here's the Facebook page with (with cute pictures of kids!) https://www.facebook.com/pages/Gott...rf-Dairy-Goats/136899143008906?ref=ts&fref=ts

But the fact that they don't have those does listed for sale on their website or make any mention of it on Facebook seems fishy, unless this is a quick buy/resale deal, in which case I'd still be wary!


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

goatgirl132 said:


> It could be like something that something went bad at birth and she pees on her self now.
> It dosent make her kids bad or her bad but alot of places dont want her. If its that id get her.
> One of the guys i show with thats what they do. They buy these cheep boers thay had something go bad at birth and something is wrong but they still produce amazing babies


Huh????


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

.:Linz:. said:


> If it helps, using Google's "search by image" feature, I found this:
> http://www.gottabkidn.com/eblouissant.html
> http://www.gottabkidn.com/batique.html




That is some very good detective work, Linz.
My guess is something is wrong somewhere. Though the first goats I bought were my Saanen girls that I bought at an auction. I tracked the former owner down and found out they were big time Saanen show goat breeders. I just wanted to find out how old they were and when they freshened etc. They hung up on me twice. It took two times because I couldn't believe they could be that rude and the first time must have been a mistake! Ha. 
Anyway. I've still yet to find anything wrong with those two. I suppose they just weren't show quality.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

I'm sorry but I SWEAR I have crossed those pics on the Internet about a month ago on a breeders website!

Without reading the rest of the post, I put this comment. I had found the moon spotted doe during a search. I'm with everyone else. Check into it further. Sounds WAY too fishy to me.


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

If you go to her homepage and read the "blurb" at the beginning. It says that she sells does that are not the quality she's trying to produce as "pets without papers". I'm guess that is the issue here. Very nice bloodlines though. They'd make a nice milker probably.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Linz. If she is putting that warning out. Then these does maybe ones she purchases but never received the papers on herself. That would totally explain it


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the responses guys! I asked her about papers, and she said she would sell them for $400 a piece with papers, but that they are no longer competitive in the show ring, and would just make good brood does. She says they have been tested negative for CAE. If I were to buy them without papers, would I still be able to register their kids?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I thought I had seen those pictures before too.....


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I don't think you'd be able to register the kids without papers


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

no any kids from them wouldnt be registerable ever in the future.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Ive sold does as Brood Does before. Usually if bred to the right buck they can produce show stoppers.  if you are really interested you can check them out in person.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

In my area does sold without papers are much cheaper then with the papers so that might be the only reason they are cheap


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well, I told her I would take them, if they are still available. Waiting to hear back from her.


----------



## SLFdairy (Mar 12, 2013)

Shop very very carefully and know what you're looking for, but sometimes you just finds bargains. I just bought a registered experimental Nubian/LaMancha dry two year old for $75. The lady just loved animals and wasn't trying to do more than cover her feed bill. When we talked and she saw that we take good care of our stock, she dropped the price.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Good, I think they would be great.

 Now I have sold goats that I did not like as part of my herd. Not that they were bad at all just not what I am trying to get. SO just because they are not right in her heard does not mean they would not be WONDERFUL in yours. Good luck, they are very nice.

 I cannot believe a paper would make her sell them that much of a different price, that is crazy.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

SLFdairy said:


> Shop very very carefully and know what you're looking for, but sometimes you just finds bargains. I just bought a registered experimental Nubian/LaMancha dry two year old for $75. The lady just loved animals and wasn't trying to do more than cover her feed bill. When we talked and she saw that we take good care of our stock, she dropped the price.


 
 Yep, good for you.

 I know I will sell goats cheaper to someone that I know will take care of them and if they buy more than one. I just want them to go to a happy, healthy, loving home.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Here is more info on the one doe.

http://www.gottabkidn.com/eblouissant.html


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Are you taking them with or without papers?


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Pending that she answers me back and says yes, I will be taking them without papers. I am a teen, and don't have the income to support buying two $400 does. Lol


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So why is she advertising them without papers? Did I miss it somewhere?

I'd be very cautious. Why anyone would sell two $400 registered does and advertise them without papers for $125 is fishy. They look like nice does, but just be careful. I've come to learn a lot of what look to be really good deals are not. Usually if it looks too good to be true...it is. But good luck! I hope this is one of those good deals!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Update! I now have two new does, and two new bucklings!  I went down there, and one of the does has good capacity on her udder but poor ligaments, and the other had sub-par capacity but great ligaments. Go figure. Lol I really need a doe in milk right now (have a bottle baby who refuses to drink cow milk) so I told the lady that I would take the one with good capacity for sure, and asked if she would take $100 for the other doe since her capacity was not great. She told me that she would give me both for $200! I asked her how much they would be with registrations, and she said $300 a piece, so I took them unregistered. She was selling them unregistered because she said basically if she couldn't get the price she wanted for them registered, she would sell them really cheap unregistered. :shrug:  So, here are my purchases!  What do you think?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Beautiful!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks!!  Oh, and their names are Batique and Eblouissant, but I couldn't imagine screaming that through the pasture when calling them in for dinner, so their barn names are now Tiki (the buckskin) and Blou (the moonspot).


----------



## cybercat (Oct 18, 2007)

Way to go. Suggestion have her save those papers and you save up the money to buy them later.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

That are beautiful. If she is not including papers I would ask if they have been tested for CAE..some breeders cull with out papers so they cannot be traced back to them..I would snatch them up if I new they are disease free...but selling with no papers makes me wonder....But as Stacy said..maybe hard times...call and talk to her..


came in late in the game lol..congrats..they are beautiful and a great deal..


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Congrats!! They sure are pretty!!

I agree! See if she can hold the papers till you can save up to buy them! That would be awesome!


----------



## Frosty1 (Jul 12, 2011)

Thanks everybody! They are settling in pretty well! Both stand as solid as rocks for milking, which is a BIG plus. Lol  Their little bucklings are being sold today, as they are getting "interested" in does, and I have lots of young doelings at the moment.


----------



## dixiegirl3179 (Jan 20, 2010)

I know this is an old post, but I just stumbled across it. Just so everyone knows, I know this breeder personally and was actually interested in buying Blou because I want some moonspots in my herd. I didn't end up having the extra money for a new goat though. I own 3 does from this breeder and one of them got Best Jr. Doe in Show at our first show, I'm actually taking her to a show tomorrow morning. Ginger is a very good breeder and always has winners at the shows. Nothing shady at all. She has a purpose in mind and if she has a doe that she doesn't think will improve on the breed she will sell it as a home milker without papers. She does test her herd and takes very good care of them. I know it wasn't the intention of anyone here, but I don't want anyone to stumble upon this thread and think poorly of her.


----------

